# Buster Mathis Jr.



## Taiji_Mantis (Oct 31, 2007)

I met Buster mathis Jr. today. He came to my job and spoke and then to my tactical room to pose for a picture with my cadets.
What struck me about him--aside from his candor--was his genuine interest in young people. He was there to talk about them--not about himself, though many of the questions were about his fights and his famous friends. i was pleased (and always am) to hear a professional athlete pushing education.

Really great guy.


----------



## Carol (Oct 31, 2007)

No kidding!  

Wow...that is fantastic...not only the chance to see him meet a boxing legend, but also the interest he's taking in the future generations.  

Thanks for sharing that....so wonderful to hear.  :asian:


----------

